# Recommendations for a doubting Christian



## ChristianHedonist (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all, haven't posted here in a while. What one uninspired book would you recommend for a Christian struggling with doubts about his faith stemming from a perceived lack of personal experiential evidence of the power and work of God in Christ by the Spirit? 

Thanks


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Feb 13, 2011)

Perhaps some of these might help:

William Guthrie - The Christian's Great Interest
Thomas Hooker - The Poor Doubting Christian
Richard Sibbes - The Bruised Reed
Thomas Brooks - Heaven On Earth
Obadiah Sedgwick - The Doubting Believer
Christopher Love - A Treatise of Effectual Calling and Election
Matthew Mead - A Name in Heaven the Truest Ground of Joy
Arthur Dent - The Plain Man's Pathway To Heaven
Andrew Gray - A Door Opening Into Everlasting Life (go here for the portion in Gray's book regarding doubting Christians ---> ANDREW GRAY)


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi:

You mean that John Piper's book is not good enough? 

Have your friend meditate on Matthew 8:1-3.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## JP Wallace (Feb 13, 2011)

I have recently discovered an excellent work by Thomas Brooks which would fit your requirements exactly - I have it in Volume 3 of his works, but it may be available on its own - it is called "A Cabinet of Jewels".


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 13, 2011)

A few of the opening, introductory paragraphs of this work are all that are needed. The rest serve to further strenghten the believer against such fiery darts from our adversary.


On the Dominion of Sin and Grace - John Owen 

The works of John Owen - Google Books


----------



## msortwell (Feb 13, 2011)

*Volume Availability*

I have been greatly blessed recently by the little volume (merely 46 pages) titled, "The Deeper Christian Life" by Andrew Murray.

Times of struggle are not necessarily the time for wading through large volumes of text. The simple, yet often overlooked, wisdom Mr. Murray offers is ideal. I know it spoke to my need and the needs of a dear friend.

The volume is readily available online in PDF, and at no cost.

I recommend it VERY HIGHLY!


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you, all.


----------



## Philip (Feb 13, 2011)

_Religious Affections_ by Jonathan Edwards


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 13, 2011)

"Knowing God," JI Packer
"Chosen By God," RC Sproul


----------



## Philip (Feb 13, 2011)

Just to clarify, do these doubts concern Christianity in general, or just personal salvation? If the latter, then I would suggest that the very fact that one is thinking about assurance is an indicator of the work of the Spirit.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 14, 2011)

Walter Marshall, _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_
Thomas Goodwin, _The Heart of Christ in Heaven Towards Sinners on Earth_
_Christ Set Forth_
_Encouragements to Faith_


----------



## Christopher88 (Feb 14, 2011)

If its about Christianity, than we as the saints must pray for this person to be awaken to the truth, if this person doubts his or her salvation, than the books above would be just fine. 
Thou I recommend solid gospel preaching and a Reformed Church that can disciple.


----------



## KMK (Feb 14, 2011)

The Doubting Believer by Obadiah Sedgwick


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Feb 14, 2011)

My friend is wrestling with both doubts about his own salvation and doubts about Christianity in general.


----------



## Philip (Feb 15, 2011)

All right, despite the rather weak view of Scripture in this one, I'll recommend _Proper Confidence_ by Lesslie Newbigin.


----------



## JOwen (Feb 15, 2011)

Best book on the subject is : "The Poor Doubting Christian Drawn to Christ", by Hooker.


----------



## Micah Everett (Feb 15, 2011)

JOwen said:


> Best book on the subject is : "The Poor Doubting Christian Drawn to Christ", by Hooker.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 15, 2011)

Amazon.com: Faith, Doubts, Trials and Assurance (9781870855501): Peter Masters: Books


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Feb 15, 2011)

This is not regarding the OP, but I just wanted to say something regarding Peter Masters. When I was in London last year, I made a point to visit his church. I was able to hear him preach and also was blessed to speak with him afterward. What a memorable experience that was. The preaching was very good and he was an exceedingly gracious and kind man in person.


----------

